# Bob Grant of Blue Funnel



## Nova Scotian (Jul 2, 2006)

Does anyone have any recollection of Bob Grant who joined Blue Funnel in 1964 as a midshipman. Bob was on my course at King Edward VII NC. I believe he was one of the first KE VII students to be accepted by Alfred Holt. The last time I saw Bob was in 1965, in Birkenhead, when he was on the "Memnon" and I was on Houlder's "Shaftesbury".

Nova Scotian


----------



## wheelerclan (Nov 16, 2010)

*Bob Grant*

Hi Nova Scotian,
I sailed with a Bob Grant a former Blue Funnel middy on a ship named George Anson in 1969. He was 3/o. The ship was pass/cargo trading Aust/Japan. He left after a few trips and I do not know where he went subsequently.
hope this helps.,

regards


----------



## Nova Scotian (Jul 2, 2006)

wheelerclan said:


> Hi Nova Scotian,
> I sailed with a Bob Grant a former Blue Funnel middy on a ship named George Anson in 1969. He was 3/o. The ship was pass/cargo trading Aust/Japan. He left after a few trips and I do not know where he went subsequently.
> hope this helps.,
> 
> regards


Thanks Wheelerclan:

I had Bob pegged as a Blue Funnel man for life. Last time I saw him was in Liverpool in 1965 when he was a Midi on the Memnon.

Cheers


----------



## rothesian (Dec 31, 2005)

I too joined in1964 and have a vague collection of Bob Grant but other than MAR's saw little of him
alistair


----------



## DURANGO (Aug 22, 2005)

Nova Scotian said:


> Thanks Wheelerclan:
> 
> I had Bob pegged as a Blue Funnel man for life. Last time I saw him was in Liverpool in 1965 when he was a Midi on the Memnon.
> 
> Cheers


 Never knew him myself but I reckon he saw the writing on the wall as far as the future of one of our greatest shipping companys was concerned . Who am I but I reckon that if they had built just 4 container ships back when they built the 4 p ships and the 4 glen ships they could have still been running to this very day along with the likes of the Mearsk line and then perhaps your pal Bob would have seen his time out with them , but having said that what a wonderful thing hindsight is .


----------



## Hector (Mar 31, 2006)

I sailed with Bob on the Fulani in 1971. He was Third Mate. Hector.


----------



## wheelerclan (Nov 16, 2010)

*Bob Grant*

Have recently been in touch with a former shipmate of Bob's. He tells me Bob left the sea and became a stevedore in Melbourne. he has not been in contact with him for some time. Sorri have no more details.

Wheelerclan


----------



## Marcus C. Smith (Mar 12, 2009)

Alfred Holt certainly accepted King Ted's students as midshipmen before 1964. In my class of 1960, one of us was accepted but forget his name.


----------



## Steve Hogg (Sep 22, 2014)

*Bob grant*

He used to live opposite my brother in law in halewood,up until around mid 70s,but unfortunately have no idea where he and his family moved to.


----------

